# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Galaxy rasbora with black fins?

## beetroot

Galaxy comes in black-coloured fins too?

We have been seeing the brightly coloured ones, with orange fins:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...article_id=557

But for the past 2 weeks, the ones that I saw at c328 have black fins. 
Aunty says the "other type" (ie. with orange fins) were out of stock.

So there IS another type of Galaxy Rasbora?
Anyone can share?
I suppose if the two types breed, the offsprings would not be as bright/colourful as the ones with orange fins?

----------


## Fuzzy

Wow thats weird, I didn't know there was "another type" or colour morph of Microrasbora sp.Galaxy, I might have to make a trip down to C328 to look see >_>

----------


## hwchoy

do you have pictures? I can check with the collectors in Myanmar.

----------


## beetroot

haha... who's popping by c328?
can help to take a picture? same tank, CRS/betta section.

initially i thought they were stressed and lost the colour (whole tank black, not colourful).

but for two weeks, they still had the same black fins - you can see not faded colours - that was when i asked aunty.
then aunty also said to me... "this one.. not so nice, hor?" [in mandarin].

there were still one or two with orange fins in the same tank (last Saturday).

----------


## beetroot

hi hwchoy

I bought a few of them last week. After a week, they are still like this:

It's more like.. they have no red at all, or the normally red part is a bit yellowish? It is very obvious in the tank (shop), some have really bright red, and the others all are like this (not very attractive, haha  :Confused: ).

A bit of "conflicting" answer when i asked aunty and uncle again  :Razz: :
- aunty thinks it is a different kind from the red fins
- uncle thinks it is the same species, the colour hasn't come out.

Here are three from the new batch I bought last week:



This is from my old batch (red and colourful):


So what do you think? The new batch's colour hasn't "come out"?
Well, it's been a week...
I'll continue to see if they change colour!  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

frankly it looks suspiciously like females.

[edit] sorry I double checked the reference pictures. the females do have red fins.

----------


## Matt Ford

The first signs of over-production or a new collection locality maybe?

----------


## hwchoy

I think more likely to be a colour morph or related species, especially where you may have competing collectors fanning out in the general area to look for new sources. I will show the pix to Tin Win.

----------


## beetroot

> [edit] sorry I double checked the reference pictures. the females do have red fins.


yes, i think in my last picture, the middle one is a female - with red fins too but without double stripe on its anal fin.




> ...... likely to be a colour morph or related species...


as in... like a "variant yellow"? perhaps...
or not-so-good (or not-so-strong-red) genes?

----------


## hwchoy

colour morph means a variety of the same species exhibiting a different colour, for example _Sundadanio axelrodi_ comes in blue, red and green.

----------


## beetroot

yes thanks, that's what i mean (don't know how to write  :Embarassed: )... that perhaps they have a variant yellow too. and perhaps other colours.... since it happens with so many other fishes. just that most of the time, we only see the red-orangy ones.

but was also wondering could it be because of genes that are not so strong. then again, this is very subjective what's not good/strong. but it is definitely in the genes.  :Smile: 

well, see what the collectors say  :Wink: .

thanks!

----------


## hwchoy

if it occurs naturally then there is probably nothing good/bad about the genes. of course its in the genes, but as long as they occur naturally that means it does not create impairment to the species, IN THAT PARTICULAR HABITAT.

when in a different habitat, the same genes/traits might actually be harmful to the species. for example many fishes from the amazon are coloured bright red, because they live in black waters and red appears black in that environment. now if suddenly those same fish is transplanted into a clear water habitat, then their same red coloration might cause them to be clearly visible to predators.

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

I would love to find these too. Still a very pretty fish without the orange/red.

----------


## Bster

Does anyone out here know where to find the orange fin CPD? Is it still commercially available by breeders? 

Thanks =)

----------


## tetrafreak

may i know which lfs stocks these in bulk? I want to get 1-200 of these. how much do they cost anyway?

----------


## apistomaster

> Does anyone out here know where to find the orange fin CPD? Is it still commercially available by breeders? 
> 
> Thanks =)


These are the only kind i see being bred and sold in the States. A lot of people breed them since they have proved to be so easily bred and raised. They are still just as shy as the wild ones unfortunately. That is the only thing I have against the Celestial Pearl Danio.

Folks, you should see how remarkably similar the CPD is to the color and shape of the North American Brook Trout.

----------


## beetroot

> Folks, you should see how remarkably similar the CPD is to the color and shape of the North American Brook Trout.


apistomaster, do you happen to have a picture for comparison?  :Grin:  Yes, they are still mostly shy, but some have turned out to be more daring after I shifted some plants around (minor rescape).

Bster, hope you have found your orange fin Celestial Pearl Danio. LFSes still carry the orangy ones, depending on the stock.

By the way, those that I bought months back - initially thought black fin/no colour - have turned out to have yellow fins.

----------

